# Scratches on Tank Glass



## shaggylawson (Dec 28, 2009)

I have lots of scratches on the front of my bowface tank from my kids using the floating tank scraper/cleaner that had sand stuck in it. 

Is it possible to get rid of them or is the damage done?


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

shaggylawson said:


> I have lots of scratches on the front of my bowface tank from my kids using the floating tank scraper/cleaner that had sand stuck in it.
> 
> Is it possible to get rid of them or is the damage done?


They do have fillers but not 100% IMO. Still, better than scratches.


----------



## shaggylawson (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry what is IMO? I'm not up to speed with all the acronyms. Also I assume that whatever is available the tank would have to be empty, which would disrupt my cycle process. So it is probably something I will have to live with.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

Imo = in


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

OOPS ...sorry IMO = in my opinion


----------



## shaggylawson (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks, as you probably guessed I do not text much so I'm not up to speed on the acronyms.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

I learned from my kids....LOL = laugh out loud, just in case you didn't know...


----------

